# Works of Van Til FREE Downloads



## Apologist4Him

Hello friends,
I created a wordpress blog (based on recommendations here) a few days ago, and I have started posting the works of Van Til. All that will be posted is, to the best of my knowledge no longer under copyright. I contacted P&R Publishing a few months ago requesting a list of copyrighted works, and after waiting a couple of months I finally got a response with a list. I will not post copyrighted works, don't bother asking, it's not gonna happen. However, you will find a sizeable portion of Van Til's works to download in PDF format for free. I spent literally hundreds of hours putting the collection together, I want them to be appreciated and enjoyed by others. Feel free to comment and such, I've also posted portions to read without downloading. I am far from done so keep an eye on my blog as I will be posting more. Thank you for your support. Here is the link:

Presuppositinoalism 101

Soli Deo Gloria!


----------



## Guido's Brother

Thank you! This is quite helpful.


----------



## FenderPriest

Personally, I'd find it helpful if you put these out in .mobi and .epub formats. For reading on the computer, or printing out, .pdf is great - but for use in ebook format, .pdf is limiting. Thanks for putting this stuff together! If you need something to format into ebook format, Calibre is a great program. If you need any help, feel free to PM or e-mail me.


----------



## deleteduser99

Always looking for new books for the Kindle. Thank you!


----------



## fredtgreco

Andrew,

What font(s) are you using on that site?


----------



## Apologist4Him

Guido's Brother said:


> Thank you! This is quite helpful.



You are welcome Pastor Wes! I have put up 3 or 4 more PDF's since I posted this thread, added links and a book recommendation as well. In total there will be roughly 40 Van Til PDF's by the time I am done posting Van Til's works. I may update a few of the PDF's which lack a table of contents. I have other plans though as well, long term I would like to make it into a kind of Presuppositionalism 'mega site'. I have many ideas, and am open to suggestions.

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




FenderPriest said:


> Personally, I'd find it helpful if you put these out in .mobi and .epub formats. For reading on the computer, or printing out, .pdf is great - but for use in ebook format, .pdf is limiting. Thanks for putting this stuff together! If you need something to format into ebook format, Calibre is a great program. If you need any help, feel free to PM or e-mail me.



Patience my brother, it could possibly happen, I did create .mobi and .epub versons of them. I have some reasons for not making them available in those formats as of yet. I'll explain how I created them into those formats. It started with the desire to have the Works of Van Til in multiple formats, and have books as individual files, rather than one gigantic file, and to be able to view them quickly without having to load up Libronix, and to make them portable. First I copied and pasted from my (older version) Works of Van Til Libronix software (if you look at the end of each file, I left credit to Eric Sigward for his work on the digital edition) into Microsoft Word (2002). Then I spaced each work out so that if printed, the results would be desirable. Next major task for each book was to create bookmarks and hyperlink to the table of contents as they are found in the printed books. Once each document was prepared, I saved into .doc, .rtf. and .htm formats. Because I have an older version of Word, I used Simpo PDF Creator Pro to make PDF versions. Then I used Auto-kindle ebook converter on the .htm files to create kindle .mobi files. Finally I opened the .htm files and copied and pasted them into Calibre to make nook .epub files. I would like to make the mobi and epub files a little more fancy, like the files John offers at the Mongergism Bookstore. Also would like to get my hands on a tool to add meta data to mobi files...and epub if Calibre lacks that function. Personally I am pleased with how the mobi files work on my kindle as they are, but meta data would be nice...and nice covers.

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




Harley said:


> Always looking for new books for the Kindle. Thank you!



Brother Harley, May God bless you through them, just as God has blessed me through learning from Dr. Van Til. Soli Deo Gloria!

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




fredtgreco said:


> Andrew,
> 
> What font(s) are you using on that site?



Dear Pastor Fred, I am not sure what the fonts are. I do not see an option for changing fonts or font size. I am using the free version blog, which makes the most sense for me.


----------



## FenderPriest

Andrew, I understand! I've had to go through the same process with several of the Puritan books I've made into .mobi. Let me know if you need any help - I'm happy to assest however.


----------



## Wayne

Andrew:

If it suits your purpose, you are welcome to link to this exchange between Buswell and Van Til :

Buswell Reviews Carnell’s Apologetics « - The Continuing Story -

Van Til's contributions come in at parts 6 and 8 of that series.


----------



## Apologist4Him

Wayne said:


> Andrew:
> 
> If it suits your purpose, you are welcome to link to this exchange between Buswell and Van Til :
> 
> Buswell Reviews Carnell’s Apologetics « - The Continuing Story -
> 
> Van Til's contributions come in at parts 6 and 8 of that series.



Thank you brother Wayne, I will be sure to blog a link to the exchange.


----------



## jwright82

Thank you very much for this. As a Van Tillian I am always looking for new stuff to sink my teeth in.


----------



## Ryft

fredtgreco said:


> Andrew,
> 
> What font(s) are you using on that site?



Appears to be Trebuchet MS.


----------

